# Does Cubase 5 work with Windows 10?



## Steve Martin (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi there everyone,

I feel a bit silly repeating the title question, but, does Cubase 5 work with Windows 10?
Also, will Kontakt 5 [proper version I do have]?

I get regular reminders that it's free to upgrade to it - I'm Windows 7 64 bit.

I've found on Avid that my Sibelius 7.5 will work, and a quick search showed my vsl will work.

Thanks if anyone has in info to share.

Steve


----------



## novaburst (Mar 27, 2016)

You should be fine, but check your sound card for updated drivers, also 

Link: https://japan.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=83345


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Novaburst,

Thank you for posting that. I'll check out that link.

best,

Steve


----------

